# difference between water weight gain and actual weight gain?



## mccreesh (Jan 30, 2013)

a problem i seem to have when bulking is that as i increase my calories i do the same with carbs, I usually aim for around 200-250g of carbs . I weight myself each week to see how much weight i am gaining to decide whether i need to increase/decrease calories but the problem is i tend to retain a lot of water which makes this task pretty much impossible.

for example in my first week i went from 188 to just short of 200lbs. im pretty damn sure i didnt put on nearly a stone in a week on 3000-3500 calories espicially when im training 7 days a week whether it be weights or cardio. never the less the massive weight gain normally puts me off the bulk and i diet again

my question really is just is there an easier way to monitor weight gain accurately where water weight doesnt play a part or do i just need to keep my carbs minimal even when bulking and just increase protein and fat?


----------



## Paz1982 (Dec 16, 2012)

are you on any steroids ?


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

mccreesh said:


> a problem i seem to have when bulking is that as i increase my calories i do the same with carbs, I usually aim for around 200-250g of carbs . I weight myself each week to see how much weight i am gaining to decide whether i need to increase/decrease calories but the problem is i tend to retain a lot of water which makes this task pretty much impossible.
> 
> for example in my first week i went from 188 to just short of 200lbs. im pretty damn sure i didnt put on nearly a stone in a week on 3000-3500 calories espicially when im training 7 days a week whether it be weights or cardio. never the less the massive weight gain normally puts me off the bulk and i diet again
> 
> my question really is just is there an easier way to monitor weight gain accurately where water weight doesnt play a part *or do i just need to keep my carbs minimal even when bulking and just increase protein and fat*?


No, you just take into consideration the initial weight gain is from water and glycogen. Write the first 7-10 days off and take the new higher weight as your baseline level, any weight after this point will more likely be fat or muscle.

So using your figures above, if you bulked to 205lbs you'd note that down as a 5lbs gain, not a 17lbs one.


----------



## mccreesh (Jan 30, 2013)

2004mark said:


> No, you just take into consideration the initial weight gain is from water and glycogen. Write the first 7-10 days off and take the new higher weight as your baseline level, any weight after this point will more likely be fat or muscle.
> 
> So using your figures above, if you bulked to 205lbs you'd note that down as a 5lbs gain, not a 17lbs one.


so maybe eat at 3000 calories for a couple of weeks then weigh myself and from then on after each week to see what my weight gain is ?


----------



## mccreesh (Jan 30, 2013)

Paz1982 said:


> are you on any steroids ?


no i am not


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

mccreesh said:


> so maybe eat at 3000 calories for a couple of weeks then weigh myself and from then on after each week to see what my weight gain is ?


Pretty much yes, I've guessing 3000 cals is around maintenance for you, so you should be able to write off any weight gain as water and glycogen. Once it's stabilised up the cals to your bulking level.


----------



## Paz1982 (Dec 16, 2012)

mccreesh said:


> no i am not


try drinking more water through the daytime and when weighing yourself, always do it first thing in the morning before breakfast without any clothes on. its normal for weight to fluctuate around 3lb through the day but a stone seems a bit much


----------



## mccreesh (Jan 30, 2013)

2004mark said:


> Pretty much yes, I've guessing 3000 cals is around maintenance for you, so you should be able to write off any weight gain as water and glycogen. Once it's stabilised up the cals to your bulking level.


ok cheers for that mate i will give that a go, are there any other ways to keep my water weight lower?

currently taking around 4g vitamin c ED, drinking around 8 litres of water and keeping salt to bare minimum

im wondering whether its just a case of carbs not agreeing with me?


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

mccreesh said:


> ok cheers for that mate i will give that a go, are there any other ways to keep my water weight lower?
> 
> currently taking around 4g vitamin c ED, drinking around 8 litres of water and keeping salt to bare minimum
> 
> im wondering whether its just a case of carbs not agreeing with me?


Does it really matter to you though. A good proportion of the weight will probably be intramuscular so it's not all bad news.

Unless you're in real good nick I don't see the point with worrying about salt and certainly don't drown myself in 6 litres of water a day lol


----------



## sunn (Apr 11, 2011)

Sometimes best to go by mirror to and cloths as you will soon know if your gaining fat!


----------



## mccreesh (Jan 30, 2013)

2004mark said:


> Does it really matter to you though. A good proportion of the weight will probably be intramuscular so it's not all bad news.
> 
> Unless you're in real good nick I don't see the point with worrying about salt and certainly don't drown myself in 6 litres of water a day lol


no its not a major issue although my trousers tend to get a little tighter with all that water weight!

i have to try and limit myself to 6-8 litres i am forever thirsty! usually within 6 hours of being awake which is around midday im already on my 4th or 5th litre and have to try and slow myself down so i dont drown, id love to know if there is a reason or im just a thirsty kinda guy!


----------

